# Sears 10xl carburetor adjustment



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I just installed a new float and damper spring in my walbro Lme 29 carburetor. I tried getting the float adjusted right. I have a picture below.

I adjusted the carb how walbro said to. Got it to fire up but it seemed to be flooding. So I turned to bottom screw and it started to shut off. I turned it back up some and then turned the screw on the side but couldn't tell nothing.


Anyways, I raided the throttle and it ran good but thinking it was still flooding. I lowered the throttle all the way down and it then turned off.

I can't get it to fire up now. 

The carburetor also looked to be having gas coming out of it from the top. I have a picture of it below too.

I took the spark plug out and it was black and wet..so it was flooding 

I will upload a video as well.

What am I doing wrong?!?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Video of it running and flooding
https://youtu.be/-OMuVPA0nWI


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The float should be level all across it.,or it will rise too high,and flood.
The screw in jet,on the bottom of the float bowl should be turned in ,until it lightly seats,then turned OUT,1& 1/2 turns. This is the high-speed adjustment. screw .
On the side of the carb is the idle mixture screw. Turn it in,until it lightly seats,and then turn it out 1,to 1&1/4 turns.
These are the starting points.
Now, Start the engine,and put it at full throttle.Turn the high speed screw in,until it just changes speed, then back it out,until it smooths out.
Next, put the throttle in idle position,and move it quickly from idle to high,and watch the exhaust. if it puffs black smoke,put it in idle,and turn the idle mixture screw in,until it stumbles then back it out,until it smooths out.
This should give the best running positions.


----------

